# Le Matchbox (Jouer Quarterly Subscription) *SPOILERS*



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 30, 2015)

Description: 

A quarterly beauty subscription box, tailored just for you. No more guessing which colors are right, Jouer delivers the perfect products right to your doorstep. Each selection is determined by responses to our quiz, providing you with an assortment of full size Jouer essentials most flattering for your coloring and suitable for your skin type.

Each curated box is accompanied with a mini magazine providing product details and application tips. Jouer delivers the most advanced skincare benefits, effortlessly luxurious colors, in smart on-the-go packaging.

Whether you’re an experienced makeup artist, a makeup addict (like me!) or need an uncomplicated way to select the right formulas and shades for effortless beauty, Le Matchbox is for you. 

$45 a quarter for $150 value.  Sign up at https://jouercosmetics.com/le-matchbox (but make sure you create a username first, if you want to get an email confirmation)

Did anyone else sign up for this?  I was all over it, but I failed to sign in first so now I have to call Jouer and link it to my account.  Not sure why they wouldn't ask for an email address when signing up for the program, seems like a major oversight.  I am glad to see more companies taking le métier de beaute's lead on this; Jouer is a brand I am very interested in but I own few of their products.  

Oh and I also wanted to add that I have serious concerns about their questionnaire.  It was just a bunch of questions to determine that I am cool toned, nothing about what particular shade of complexion products I would wear.  I'm a little worried it just means I'm only getting pink toned blushes and lippies and they won't send me anything coral or peachy.  I like those colors too!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like there is already pictures of a warmer box and a cooler box on IG, under #jouermatchbox. 



Spoiler



There is the leopard it bag ($28), a blush ($26), the flat kabuki brush ($14), a moisturizing lip gloss ($22), the daily repair treatment oil, a perfume oil sample, a lash curler, and what appears to be a liquid liner pen. 



I AM SO EXCITED.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooh this look interesting!


----------



## Lisa80 (Mar 30, 2015)

I signed up as soon as I read about it on MSA because well, I'm easily enabled


----------



## blubird21 (Mar 30, 2015)

Signed up for this &amp; very excited for it...but made the same mistake of not registering first on their site. Entered in my payment because its the first box that pops up when you click on subscribe &amp; my card was charged. However, they don't have any information except my card information, no address or even my name. So need to call them as well. Bet a lot of people have made the same mistake. Still, excited about this box I've liked every MU product I've tried from them.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 30, 2015)

Their customer service number is 1-800-315-5374 for those who made the same mistake.  But they aren't answering the phone and there is no room on their mailbox to leave a vm.  Another option is email: [email protected]

I am impatient so I have tried both; I'm clearly part of the problem. 

When I first signed up it didn't really register that I hadn't put my address or other info in, since my billing and shipping are one and the same, plus there is a pending charge on my credit card.  But now I'm getting nervous. 

Update: I got ahold of them, they were super nice.  They are aware of the problem and took my phone number to resolve it.  It sounds like if you got an error after entering your credit card information, your order probably didn't get processed.  I told them I'm happy to reorder it after logging in as long as they don't double charge me - I just want a box!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 30, 2015)

I just subscribed. Thanks for the tip of having an account first and then ordering this! I registered first and then ordered. Somehow my skin tone is warm even though I think I'm more cool but it's ok. I'm interested in seeing how this goes. It says on the website it's out of stock but when I tried ordering, it looked like my order went through. Hopefully it did!.


----------



## elainecad (Mar 30, 2015)

it says temp o/s yet I could sign up and did receive confirmation. Did any one else notice this?Hoping I get it.


----------



## elainecad (Mar 30, 2015)

Also, my skin tone came up warm on the e-mail and I clearly had more of cool for my answers. Have to call them.


----------



## blubird21 (Apr 1, 2015)

Make sure you check your e-mails if you have ordered this box. Just got an e-mail today requesting a reply back, asking if you are Warm or Cool tone. You can also call them giving them your skin tone info. The e-mail also says they're shipping the boxes out this week but want the reply back asap.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 3, 2015)

OOH, yay, someone posted a better pic on instagram. 



Spoiler



The item I thought was a eyeliner or mascara is actually a cream eyeshadow crayon ($24).


 This box keeps getting better and better!!!


----------



## elainecad (Apr 3, 2015)

The oil in the box is worth 48.00 so that is a good deal !


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 5, 2015)

So excited for this! Is it shipping this month?


----------



## elainecad (Apr 5, 2015)

Mine is on its way. I think you can still order if it shows in stock.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 5, 2015)

elainecad said:


> Mine is on its way. I think you can still order if it shows in stock.


did they send you an email it shipped? I just have my original order email


----------



## elainecad (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes, maybe a couple of days after I ordered. It had a tracking number in the e- mail.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 6, 2015)

I finally got an email today asking if I was warm or cool per the questionnaire and I responded right away. Mine ended up being warm. I'm so happy that it looks like I will get this based on the email I got because when I ordered it, it looked like it was out of stock.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 7, 2015)

Even though I got the confirmation email when I signed up, I emailed to ask when it would be shipping and got a really quick reply. She also asked if I was warm or cool, even though I took the quiz when signing up. All good though and she said it s/b shipping within the next few days. Yay!


----------



## blubird21 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got my box &amp; liked everything in it. Received the spoilers above. My only slight complaint some the colors were a little too 'bright' (I tested as COOL) but think it was  spring box &amp; its why they're a little brighter. Well packaged, put together, high quality makeup. One of my favorite beauty boxes ever in any subscription. Now wish it was more than every 3 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2015)

blubird21 said:


> Just got my box &amp; liked everything in it. Received the spoilers above. My only slight complaint some the colors were a little too 'bright' (I tested as COOL) but think it was  spring box &amp; its why they're a little brighter. Well packaged, put together, high quality makeup. One of my favorite beauty boxes ever in any subscription. Now wish it was more than every 3 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you mind sharing what shades exactly?  I'm cool too!  I saw some pics of the interns packing the boxes on instagram, and it looks like there are at least 5 lip gloss options though.


----------



## elainecad (Apr 8, 2015)

Has any one had issues with the eye shadow? I can hardly get it to open , and when I did , the crayon broke off quite a bit.


----------



## blubird21 (Apr 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Do you mind sharing what shades exactly?  I'm cool too!  I saw some pics of the interns packing the boxes on instagram, and it looks like there are at least 5 lip gloss options though.


Sure, I received the COOL box. Meant to take a  picture of the opening but so excited I forgot.



Spoiler



Full size daily treatment oil

Powder blush color PEONY (sort of a hot pink color but goes on a lighter pink)

Eyeshadow creme stick in ABSTRACT, light black with shimmer. You can sharpen it &amp;turn it into an eyeliner or use as a shadow. 

Hydrating lipstick color WHITNEY (a bright pink). No lip gloss in my box, only lipstick.

Travel curler

Sample of Jouer perfume oil

One flat Kabuki brush


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2015)

OOOH, I'd much rather have a lipstick than a gloss!  That's exciting news.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

My box just got here! I chose warm so I'm interested in seeing what's in it. Will report back in a bit with pictures


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

This has to be the prettiest subscription box out there! I absolutely love the packaging and everything in it. Thank you @@lauradiniwilk for posting about this box! I'm so glad I was able to order one.



Spoiler



Here is what was in my box:

-Daily treatment oil
-Travel eye lash curler
-Mineral powder blush in peach bouquet
-mini powder brush
-Eye shadow crayon in renaissance
-Lipstick in Meredith

I'm really happy with the blush and the lipstick colors. They are colors I will definitely wear. I think this is an amazing box. I also didn't know the makeup is paraben free. That's an extra bonus.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 9, 2015)

Still waiting for mine and at the minimum that it's shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 10, 2015)

No problem, @@Reija!  I saw it on MSA and it was too good to pass up.  I do the le métier de beaute one too, and think that more brands should have subs like this. 

One thing that is kind of a bummer...people on instagram were saying that the warm tones get a leopard print bag with theirs too, but cool tones don't.  I wonder what's up with that?  Can everyone please post whether they are warm or cool, and if theirs had a makeup bag?  Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine was warm and I didn't get the leopard print bag so maybe it's just some boxes that had it. I subscribed late so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just got an email that this box is now available for order again. It was out of stock I guess.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 10, 2015)

Reija said:


> Just got an email that this box is now available for order again. It was out of stock I guess.


Yep, it was sold out. I hesitated for a few days, and when I finally decided to subscribe it was gone, so I added my email to the wait list. Now I got a Warm box coming to me soon, and I'm very excited about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 10, 2015)

I signed up for the cool box. Can't wait!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 10, 2015)

I ordered the cool box and I didn't receive the makeup bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bummed because it was really cute.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been hesitating buying this box because I already got the Rachel Zoe and popsugar boxes. Is it worth it? I'm not a fan of the lipsticks I've seen in the box (i wear really bright lips) but i've heard good things about the serum. I hope if i buy it it won't be the cleanser! Hence the hesitation


----------



## biancardi (Apr 11, 2015)

i signed up yesterday for the warm box - Jouer's matte tint is my HG item and I do love Jouer's products.  So excited to get this!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 11, 2015)

I am hoping that the quiz will get more specific - especially if they start adding their face tints in there.  I was happy to see they asked what type of skin you had, so maybe they will also break it out by oily - normal - dry as well

It is funny - I hate coral lippies (which they say I will love) but I agree with the blush choice (I do like peach blushes) and eyeshadow choices - haha


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 11, 2015)

I signed up for both the warm and cool box.  The quiz said  was cool .  I wish they had skin tone on it , I don't see how they can send us foundations and stuff.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I was never really a fan of Jouer. I thought the products were ok (after trying a few from Birchboxes) until I ordered this box. Now I love the brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I think the box is a great value, the packaging is gorgeous and the products are high quality. The shades in the warm box were perfect for me. I was worried that they were going to be too dark or something but they were spot on.

I was wondering the same about how they could pick the foundation shades etc for these boxes. Seems like the quiz needs some fine tuning. I'm really happy with the box even though I didn't get the pouch either. I tried the blush on right away and it's my new favorite. Now I'm considering ordering a tinted moisturizer or a foundation.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 11, 2015)

HSN sells Jouer and they have some great little kits there.  I own the naturally radiant collection and picked up the fresh face today - because it is a great deal and I think this would be a great b-day present for my 15 year old niece


----------



## biancardi (Apr 11, 2015)

@Reija  if you can wait for this to come back in more colors, birchbox has a GREAT deal with the matte tint (if you want the matte one)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-beautyblender-perfectly-primed-collection

it is cheaper than the matte tint by 2.00!  and it includes a beauty blender, BB cleanser and a primer + full sized tint color of your choice.

Right now, they only have hazel as the color, but I think they will restock with the colors (I hope they do - it is a great deal)


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks @@biancardi for the recommendations! I actually saw that kit on BB's site yesterday looking for Jouer stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I saw it was out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It would have been a great kit to order because I don't have the regular size beauty blender, only the minis. Not sure if I have the patience to wait until it comes back in stock. I'm suppose to be on low buy/no buy so maybe it being out of stock is a good thing.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 11, 2015)

There is also a 15% coupon code for a foundation that came with the box. That was another reason I was considering ordering something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> but sounds like these other kits are a better deal. Like I need another foundation or a tinted moisturizer.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I just liked the idea of getting something else from this brand. I know I have issues lol


----------



## elainecad (Apr 11, 2015)

Cool kit with no makeup bag in box.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 11, 2015)

I just happened to look on my front porch and my box was there. Never received a tracking email but so glad it came. I had ordered the cool box and love everything and I did get a makeup bag. It's kind of a beige/peach color and actually pretty big.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 12, 2015)

I think this sub looks amazing. I think once my lmdb sub is done- I'll totally be all over this sub. I love lmdb products but I just haven't been into the items in the subscription box for the last 4/5 months. I like jouer products &amp; would love to get introduced to more of their line. I'm totally on board for the next box


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 12, 2015)

I hope they send me the most current boxes I checked the box that said I would take past boxes.  This is an amazing deal.  Their makeup is awesome


----------



## aw1505 (Apr 12, 2015)

Did anyone else get billed twice already? I was billed 3/31 and again on 4/11. I got a box already after the first billing. Just curious if anyone else had this happen. I emailed CS. And no makeup bag for me; I don't like when there are inconsistencies in subs.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 12, 2015)

I hope I get the oil that is more suited for oily skin as I did mark off that I had oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wish it would ship out!!


----------



## rubyjuls (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm still waiting for mine to ship and I ordered when these were very first up for sale. *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I hope I get the oil that is more suited for oily skin as I did mark off that I had oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I wish it would ship out!!


I got the daily repair treatment oil and I have combo/oily skin. Sometimes more combo sometimes more oily. I've used the treatment oil two days now, 2 drops under a BB cream and haven't got breakouts. It makes my skin feel so smooth and the BB cream goes on so smooth. This is my new favorite product. It's not oily like some other facial oils I've used.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 13, 2015)

i signed up... can't wait!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> i signed up... can't wait!


We are all just enablers!!  hahaha

Actually, I love the idea of a quarterly beauty box.  I have SO much makeup right now that I have been cancelling my makeup subs, as monthly is just too much.  A quarterly box will fill my needs for makeup and I know I will purchase makeup in between those months...


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 13, 2015)

aw1505 said:


> Did anyone else get billed twice already? I was billed 3/31 and again on 4/11. I got a box already after the first billing. Just curious if anyone else had this happen. I emailed CS. And no makeup bag for me; I don't like when there are inconsistencies in subs.


I didn't get the perfume sample so maybe the makeup bag was a substitute?


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 13, 2015)

I just found out that the eyeliner/shadow pencil has a sharpener at the other end. I already owned 2 of these previously and never knew this :wassatt:


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lisa80 said:


> I didn't get the perfume sample so maybe the makeup bag was a substitute?


It couldn't have been because I didn't get the makeup bag but got the perfume sample


----------



## aw1505 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lisa80 said:


> I didn't get the perfume sample so maybe the makeup bag was a substitute?


I got this from CS in reply to my duplicate billing and inquiry regarding the makeup bag

We apologize for the minor glitch in our system and have passed along your duplicate order to our accounting department to be processed.  We are issuing your credit immediately.  Please allow up to 5 business days for your credit to appear back on your account, depending on your bank.  

Some customers received a cosmetic bag as a contest for social media.  Not everyone received a bag--they are all unfortunately picked at random.  Please check out our social media channels (Instagram, Facebook and Twitter) for more details of the contest.

Is it bad I was halfway hoping for a second box; this time in warm, maybe?


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone know how this ships and from where?  I have an unexpected box shipping FedEx and am wondering if it is my Matchbox.  (I have not received a shipping email.)  The box originates in Wisconsin and is 1.6 lbs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 15, 2015)

@cpl100  it comes from Los Angeles. I don't know how they ship out.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @cpl100  it comes from Los Angeles. I don't know how they ship out.


Thanks.  I got a shipping notice about the questionable package and it is not this.  

Did you all get a shipping notice or did it just arrive?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, I did the thing where I purchased before making an account so I guess I wont receive tracking and my box will just appear. I did email customer service about it but so far no response.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well, I did the thing where I purchased before making an account so I guess I wont receive tracking and my box will just appear. I did email customer service about it but so far no response.


I find that calling them is SO much better than emailing them.  Their number is toll free.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 15, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Thanks.  I got a shipping notice about the questionable package and it is not this.
> 
> Did you all get a shipping notice or did it just arrive?


mine hasn't come yet.  I just know that they ship out of LA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well, I did the thing where I purchased before making an account so I guess I wont receive tracking and my box will just appear. I did email customer service about it but so far no response.


I did the account first but I still haven't received a shipping notice so not sure that made a difference.  I ordered 4/10.  Not sure how long it is taking people to receive their boxes.


----------



## blubird21 (Apr 16, 2015)

aw1505 said:


> Did anyone else get billed twice already? I was billed 3/31 and again on 4/11. I got a box already after the first billing. Just curious if anyone else had this happen. I emailed CS. And no makeup bag for me; I don't like when there are inconsistencies in subs.


Yes. I got billed for my original box about 3 weeks ago. Then was billed x2 again this week. Total of 3 billings but olny received the one box. Are they maybe charging for the entire year?


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 16, 2015)

blubird21 said:


> Yes. I got billed for my original box about 3 weeks ago. Then was billed x2 again this week. Total of 3 billings but olny received the one box. Are they maybe charging for the entire year?


That's not good. I was only billed once. Have you contacted their customer service?


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 16, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Does anyone know how this ships and from where?  I have an unexpected box shipping FedEx and am wondering if it is my Matchbox.  (I have not received a shipping email.)  The box originates in Wisconsin and is 1.6 lbs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Mine came by FedEx and I never received a shipping email.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 16, 2015)

I still have not received anything from Jouer but I did receive a notice from FedEx today that it is en route.  The starting location is Pacoma CA.  The weight is 2 lbs.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 16, 2015)

I got my shipping notice too!  Fed Ex and I hope that the arrival date is a lot sooner than next Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 16, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got my shipping notice too!  Fed Ex and I hope that the arrival date is a lot sooner than next Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just got a shipping email from Jouer.  I've noticed that sometimes FedEx overestimates by two days.  Here's hoping that is the case!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box shipped yesterday and will be here by next Wednesday.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 17, 2015)

Mine will be here saturday! No shipping notice but it popped up on my FedEx account. So excited! Mine says 2lbs by HomeDelivery.

Still no response to my customer service inquiry, though.


----------



## blubird21 (Apr 17, 2015)

Lisa80 said:


> That's not good. I was only billed once. Have you contacted their customer service?


Not yet but will contact them. Had to contact them earlier for a mistake I made while ordering &amp; they have very nice CS. accidentally ordered 2 boxes by mistake &amp; cancelled one. It probably messed up the billing.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's mine. I'm cool tone.



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

wow that was quick @@Saffyra!  My date used to be next wednesday, now it is pushed to thursday! haha


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 17, 2015)

Well after telling myself I wasn't going to order this sub, what did I do.....yep I ordered it anyway. I have no willpower at all. I swear I'm a sub box addict, my husband thinks I have gone mad. He can't believe all the boxes of "girly stuff" I get in the mail   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .Not to mention the 2 boxes my dog gets. But I really like the Jouer products I have gotten in the past, and just felt this was a good deal. Thinking its time to unsub some of my other boxes though, sigh.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 17, 2015)

Has anyone tried the face oil ?? What do you think??


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 18, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Has anyone tried the face oil ?? What do you think??


I have. I got the Daily Repair Treatment Oil in my box. The first time I tried I didn't like it; think I may have used too much. But I I tried it again and have been using it nightly and in the morning around my eyes. I like it now. It seems to absorb right in. Not sure what the long term results would be. The website says it mimics retinol but unless there were clinical trials, who knows? At the very minimum, if you didn't like it on your face, you could always use it on your cuticles or the ends of your hair.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Has anyone tried the face oil ?? What do you think??


I've used the oil almost daily since I got it. I have the Daily Repair oil and I love it. I only use 2 drops, warm it between fingers per instructions and apply it. It soaks right in and is not oily like many others I've used. I use it under my moisturizer or bb cream and it really makes my skin smooth and makeup goes on better. This oil is one of my favorites now.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Here's mine. I'm cool tone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness gracious that blush and lipstick are both gorgeous!


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 19, 2015)

Shipping for my  box is not updating at all.....


----------



## biancardi (Apr 20, 2015)

@cpl100  mine hasn't either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm trying to resist the urge to purchase. This box is absolutely perfect in every way. I love the variety of products &amp; the luxe quality of the brand. I did take the quiz &amp; it said I'm cool tone. Did anyone else have problems answering questions-- I really don't know what looks better on me- white or beige t shirt.. Lol but #truestory . I love the blush colors and the lipstick, I'm just on crazy overload of products but the hoarder in me says More..More.. More . The next time Im feeling good from 2 glasses of vino, I'll probably push the submit button.


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 21, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm trying to resist the urge to purchase. This box is absolutely perfect in every way. I love the variety of products &amp; the luxe quality of the brand. I did take the quiz &amp; it said I'm cool tone. Did anyone else have problems answering questions-- I really don't know what looks better on me- white or beige t shirt.. Lol but #truestory . I love the blush colors and the lipstick, I'm just on crazy overload of products but the hoarder in me says More..More.. More . The next time Im feeling good from 2 glasses of vino, I'll probably push the submit button.


Well I hope you have more willpower than I do!! I wasn't going to order this, but after a fit of insomnia and surfing the net in the wee hours, I went ahead and signed up. I had a hard time with the questions as well, and the quiz showed me as a warm tone. I'm actually a neutral so I can wear either.....but I went ahead and signed up for the warm box. If I don't like it, I will update my account and change to cool tone.

I need to drop some of my subs, so going to review and see which ones need to go. But I like that this is a quarterly sub, so don't feel like I'll get too overloaded. I definitely can not take on another monthly sub!


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 21, 2015)

My cool toned box arrived Saturday and I was soooo delighted with it!!  While I have a TON of makeup right now, Jouer is such good quality and I've always loved everything from this brand. 

The box is adorable, I love the little ribbon closure and the shiny packing materials.  I've been using the black eye crayon nonstop and think I'll buy more colors.  It's so creamy and has real staying power!  

At first, I was kind of 'meh' on the travel eyelash curler and thought it was probably just a cheap throw away item.  Well - I decided to give it a try and it's the best lash curler I've used (my blonde eyelashes look puny without curling them first, so lash curlers are important to me).  Just a few quick pumps and I have perfectly curled lashes.  The first time using it, I pressed too hard and too long, which basically curled my lashes so much I couldn't even apply mascara.    Needless to say, I will be holding onto this curler for dear life and will probably order a backup.  

The lipstick has gorgeous, heavy packaging and the color and formula were perfections (I got Whitney).   I haven't tried the oil yet but it's in the kind of bottle that will look so pretty on my vanity.   Oh, and the world's tiniest roller ball. . .SO cute and the scent is nice.  

Even though it was $48, I will use every single thing in the box and I've already discovered things that I can't live without (more lipsticks, blushes, and eyeshadow crayons!).  Jouer is in the Birchbox shop and I have tons of points built up, plus it seems like the Jouer website always has a lot of promos and discounts.   

I was kind of bummed I didn't get a makeup bag, but their bags really look to pretty to use for makeup anyway.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just saw that they have a Mother's Day box. Looks pretty nice. I'm obsessed with this brand now but I'm trying to be good and not buy anymore things right now.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 21, 2015)

I received my box today. I love it. :wub:   I received the cool tone box. I have rosacea and have a hard time convincing myself to use blush when I have foundation on. The blush is perfect. I am able to use everything except for the eye crayon. The packaging was a joy to open.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 21, 2015)

mine should be here tomorrow - I got the warm box so I will post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 21, 2015)

I got the cool box .. The lipstick is amazing so is the blush. I am newly obsessed with the oil . Its great for face hair nails its just wonderful.  I could not be more happy with this sub.  The packaging is great too !!  Excited for the next box


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 22, 2015)

My first thought when I saw the details of the Mothers Day box is that it's overpriced.  Am I alone in this?


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> My first thought when I saw the details of the Mothers Day box is that it's overpriced.  Am I alone in this?


no, you aren't alone ..


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2015)

My thoughts also. I looked at the box again because at initial glance it looked like something I might want to get but after looking at it closer,  I don't think the value is there. I'm going to pass. The quarterly box is way better value and I've gotten use out of all the items in it.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is my box.  I am a bit disappointed that I didn't get the clarifying oil, as I did mark down that I had very oily skin.   The oil is nice, but way too rich for my skin.  I would like to try the clarifying oil, so I may have to purchase that later on. 







1. the renaissance eye crayon - I really like this color - goes well with my green-blue eyes.  It is a bronzed plum

2. meredith lip stick - this is a sheer warm pink shade - very wearable

3 peach bouquet blush - very soft golden peach blush

I will use everything in my box except the perfume, as I am allergic to jasmine - I will add that to my mom's mother day box I am making for her.  The oil, still not sure - maybe save it for the winter and use it then or something.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 23, 2015)

I let Jouer know about my skin type and they are sending me the clarifying oil!!  WOW - totally unexpected!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 23, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I let Jouer know about my skin type and they are sending me the clarifying oil!! WOW - totally unexpected!


That's so nice of them!! I really appreciate companies that care about their customers &amp; go out of their way to make them happy. I'm definitely signing up for the next box. If my last 3 monthly boxes of LMdB items sell

quickly on eBay then I'll totally buy this current box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2015)

@@Shauna999 You're not loving lmdb either? I don't think I'm subbing next year, but will stay on for jouer until it gets repetitive.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 23, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> @@Shauna999 You're not loving lmdb either? I don't think I'm subbing next year, but will stay on for jouer until it gets repetitive.


I love lmdb products but Im not really loving the program in year 2. I'm just not using the majority of what I've received this year, so it's just not worth it anymore for me. This box looks incredible &amp; I'm ALL about it!! 1 door closes &amp; another one opens ...lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 23, 2015)

I caved and ordered this box. I have pared back, like way back on my subs but this just seems like just really incredible value. Their questionnaire declared me as a cool tone gal but I'm not really sure what works best for me. All of the boxes that I have seen so far look amazing! I cannot wait to get this box in my hot little hands!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 23, 2015)

I got the cool and the warm box and I love everything  !!  amazing


----------



## vespergirl (Apr 24, 2015)

I got the warm box, and this is really probably my favorite subscription box I've received. All 3 color products (plum eyeshadow stick, peach blush &amp; nude-pink lipstick) are spot-on for my coloring, and all look good worn together (especially the blush &amp; lipstick). This is my first time trying Jouer products, and I'm very impressed.

I am thinking of trying their Matte Moisture Tint. I have used Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer for years, but they have just ruined it by changing the formulation, so I'm looking for a substitute - anyone try the Jouer?


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2015)

vespergirl said:


> I got the warm box, and this is really probably my favorite subscription box I've received. All 3 color products (plum eyeshadow stick, peach blush &amp; nude-pink lipstick) are spot-on for my coloring, and all look good worn together (especially the blush &amp; lipstick). This is my first time trying Jouer products, and I'm very impressed.
> 
> I am thinking of trying their Matte Moisture Tint. I have used Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer for years, but they have just ruined it by changing the formulation, so I'm looking for a substitute - anyone try the Jouer?



the matte moisture tint is my holy grail product.   I have oily skin and it is a lifesaver for me to tone down my massive shine.    If you have dry skin, you need to make sure your skin is well moisturized first before applying but normal to oily should have no issues with it

I wear "nude", which is really suited for warm tones  .  I did some swatches


Mac Studio Tech in NW20
Jouer Matte Moisturizing Tint in Nude  (looks really yellow, but blends out nicely)
Mac Studio Fix Powder in NW20
Jouer Matte Moisturizing Tint in Nude blended out






I wrote a mini review on my blog, and will repeat it here

this product just melts into my skin, gliding smoothly and providing just enough coverage ~ I don’t have perfect skin, but I don’t hate it either. I just needed something to even it out a bit, without feeling like I had tons of foundation on my face. A little goes a LONG way too! My face didn’t feel greasy and this helped tone down the shine ~ not all the way, but enough for me to be a convert. I’ve been using this product now for over 3 years, along with Mac NW20 Studio Finish (my finishing powder) and for those days when I do need more coverage, Mac NW20 Studio Tech.  Jouer, however, is my go-to daily foundation. That is why I haven’t converted to BB creams ~ nothing compares to this product. If you have dry skin, I recommend getting the Luminizing product as the Matte might be too dry for you. If you have normal skin, you can get both and even mix them together. This product also has some SPF in it (SPF15) as well.

If you need help with picking a shade, call Joeur's phone number on the contact page (better luck than emailing) and see if they can help you


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 24, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> I got the cool and the warm box and I love everything  !!  amazing


OOH, I should see if I can order a warm box too.  I'm cool toned, but the super bright blue toned pinks I got in my box are a little much for me.  The warm box is just so much softer.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2015)

I love the warm box. The shades were perfect for me even though I'm fair and more cool toned.


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 24, 2015)

Reija said:


> I love the warm box. The shades were perfect for me even though I'm fair and more cool toned.


I ordered the Warm box as well, I'm more neutral as I can use either warm or cool toned products. But the warm tones looked more my style, the cool tones seemed a bit much for me. Looking forward to receiving my box any day now!


----------



## vespergirl (Apr 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> the matte moisture tint is my holy grail product.   I have oily skin and it is a lifesaver for me to tone down my massive shine.    If you have dry skin, you need to make sure your skin is well moisturized first before applying but normal to oily should have no issues with it
> 
> I wear "nude", which is really suited for warm tones  .  I did some swatches
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! That is just the nudge I needed - I'm going to order it today. I have been using the LMTM for years, but the new formula is just not the same &amp; I'm not as happy with it.

I've read good things about the Jouer, but your review is definitely the most detailed, and thanks for showing the swatch - "Nude" looks like it would be my color too, and my skin is yellow-based, so it should be perfect. Thanks again!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 24, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I ordered the Warm box as well, I'm more neutral as I can use either warm or cool toned products. But the warm tones looked more my style, the cool tones seemed a bit much for me. Looking forward to receiving my box any day now!


I also have neutral undertones and prefer the look of warm colors on my skin better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Warm box = perfection!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 24, 2015)

I have used and loved both the warm and cool boxes.  The blush and lipstick go together amazing in both. I am also totally in love with the oil. I been using it everywhere.  Looking at the colors I thought both were bright but on me it looks great.  I am very pale with green eyes Yet both warm and cool go great on me.  Love this brand.  Had a few lipsticks before but so glad to be trying more of their line !!


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 30, 2015)

I just received my box in the mail yesterday. There was a note saying that they'd run out of the special packaging, so they put in a nice make-up bag instead. It's the dome one that retails for $35 on the website, really nice. Everything else was there. Very impressed with this subscription!

https://jouercosmetics.com/shop-products/accessories/buff-dome-bag


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 30, 2015)

I love everything I got in the box and thanks to the lovely box and @@biancardi 's recommendations I finally got the matte tinted moisturizer. I'm really looking forward to using it. I ended up getting the linen color because I was worried that nude might be too yellow for me. I hope linen isn't too light. I'm really impressed with this line in general and the quality. I've used LM tinted moisturizer for years and other tinted moisturizers as well so I'm excited to try something new.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 30, 2015)

redbadger said:


> I just received my box in the mail yesterday. There was a note saying that they'd run out of the special packaging, so they put in a nice make-up bag instead. It's the dome one that retails for $35 on the website, really nice. Everything else was there. Very impressed with this subscription!
> 
> https://jouercosmetics.com/shop-products/accessories/buff-dome-bag


I just got my box today and had the same note and got the same bag, i was so surprised that Jouer would do this simply because I didn't get the nice subscription box. I am very impressed with this company, and I love their products. I got a cheek and lip tint in my Birchbox last month and loved it, so was so excited they started their own subscription. It's quickly becoming my favorite!


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 30, 2015)

redbadger said:


> I just received my box in the mail yesterday. There was a note saying that they'd run out of the special packaging, so they put in a nice make-up bag instead. It's the dome one that retails for $35 on the website, really nice. Everything else was there. Very impressed with this subscription!
> 
> https://jouercosmetics.com/shop-products/accessories/buff-dome-bag


That's awesome!   Their makeup bags look like really nice quality. . .though I wouldn't expect anything less from Jouer.  They're a class act.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sam4425 (May 6, 2015)

I received the cool box a little while ago but have been so busy I haven't had any quality time to spend with my new products.  I'm so excited to try it all out!  Can't wait!


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

Reija said:


> I love everything I got in the box and thanks to the lovely box and @@biancardi 's recommendations I finally got the matte tinted moisturizer. I'm really looking forward to using it. I ended up getting the linen color because I was worried that nude might be too yellow for me. I hope linen isn't too light. I'm really impressed with this line in general and the quality. I've used LM tinted moisturizer for years and other tinted moisturizers as well so I'm excited to try something new.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you get the matte tint yet?


----------



## Geek2 (May 6, 2015)

I did and it's great! Thanks for asking! Love the coverage. I could have gone with the next color up (nude) but this color works too. This is a great tint. I ended up getting the primer too and love the combo.


----------



## cpl100 (May 19, 2015)

I just read that the next box will be shipping June 15.  I am anxious to see what is included.  I hope we will get something for the skin (like the oil) and a tool with each box.  I wish they could include one of the tints but I just don't see how that is feasible without asking far more detailed info from us.

What is everyone else hoping to receive?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I just read that the next box will be shipping June 15.  I am anxious to see what is included.  I hope we will get something for the skin (like the oil) and a tool with each box.  I wish they could include one of the tints but I just don't see how that is feasible without asking far more detailed info from us.
> 
> What is everyone else hoping to receive?


 foundation   or primer would be great


----------



## cpl100 (May 19, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> foundation   or primer would be great


Although foundation would be great, I doubt it would be great for everyone.  I am very fair--fairer than most people--so it would either be a win for me or a win for most.  Unless they asked before sending the box, I don't see how that could work.   Primer, though, now that would be a definite plus.  Although I do like Hourglass primer.


----------



## Geek2 (May 19, 2015)

I'm hoping for another lipstick. I really like the lipsticks. It was my first time trying them and I was pleasantly surprised. I really like how moisturizing their are. Great for my wrinkled lips. oh the joys of getting older  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2015)

When I spoke to their CS, they stated that they wouldn't put foundation or tinted skin stuff in the box for now - they might in the future, but they would have to ask our skin tone first in a quiz..

I would love to get one of their bags and a powder blush brush

they have a sheet matte powder &amp; bronzer duo that I would love to get my hands on https://jouercosmetics.com/shop-products/face/sheer-matte-powder-bronzer-duo and their tinted lip enhancer in that sheer berry shade https://jouercosmetics.com/shop-products/lips/lip-enhancer#334


----------



## PA Anna (May 19, 2015)

I looked around their website and see bronzers, brightening powders, and highlighters. I am guessing one of the three will be included.Summer colors for blush, eyeshadow, and lipstick. Maybe the mini travel brush.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2015)

@@PA Anna  the nice thing about their makeup is that if people are worried about bronzers and highlighters being too "much", they really are subtle and can be built up.


----------



## cpl100 (May 20, 2015)

I really am not a fan of bronzers.  I am thinking they will send one for the summer box but I am hoping they do not.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 20, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I really am not a fan of bronzers.  I am thinking they will send one for the summer box but I am hoping they do not.


There bronzer can be used nicely as a blush I have one and love it


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2015)

Jouer's bronzers are not orange-y - I am not fan of bronzers too much myself, but I own their matte sunswept and it is such a nice color.  I also use bronzers to help contour and I mix with powder blush to give myself a sun-kissed glow of color.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Jouer's bronzers are not orange-y - I am not fan of bronzers too much myself, but I own their matte sunswept and it is such a nice color.  I also use bronzers to help contour and I mix with powder blush to give myself a sun-kissed glow of color.


 I use the bronzer as a  contour too.. they are great and not orange at all and very high end products


----------



## cpl100 (May 20, 2015)

Contouring is past my skill level!


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Contouring is past my skill level!



I just swipe under my jaw line and under my cheekbones and then buff out.   I don't do the professional type contouring - I don't think I have the skills either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 20, 2015)

I would LOVE it if they included a bronzer. I really used to be so terrified of them but I watched a Maskara YouTube on them and I now feel more comfortable with them and use them everyday!


----------



## Geek2 (May 21, 2015)

I'm not good at contouring either so I use a bronzer and the results are more natural that way and if I make a mistake it's easier to correct.  I'd love to try their bronzer. Sounds nice. I really like the blush that we got in the last box. It's very easy to apply and the look is natural. It lasts great too. One of my favorite blushes now.


----------



## PA Anna (May 21, 2015)

@@biancardi This is good to know. I will give it a try if we receive those items.


----------



## cpl100 (May 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I just swipe under my jaw line and under my cheekbones and then buff out.   I don't do the professional type contouring - I don't think I have the skills either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Buff out?  What is 'buff out' please?  Sounds like a skill I need to master.


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Buff out?  What is 'buff out' please?  Sounds like a skill I need to master.



I have a face buffer brush and after I apply the bronzer on my face, I then take that brush and "buff" it out - to smooth and blend it in - I say buff because the brush I use is big and it really  isn't precise like a blending brush - I just move it briskly but lightly where I have the bronzer so it evens out on my jawline and are no harsh lines where I applied my bronzer.    Does that make sense?

a face buffer brush is usually has shorter bristles and it isn't too stiff but it isn't mushy soft either.   It looks something like this


----------



## cpl100 (May 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I have a face buffer brush and after I apply the bronzer on my face, I then take that brush and "buff" it out - to smooth and blend it in - I say buff because the brush I use is big and it really  isn't precise like a blending brush - I just move it briskly but lightly where I have the bronzer so it evens out on my jawline and are no harsh lines where I applied my bronzer.    Does that make sense?
> 
> a face buffer brush is usually has shorter bristles and it isn't too stiff but it isn't mushy soft either.   It looks something like this


Thank you for taking the time to explain that to me and show me the brush.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 5, 2015)

I just got the latest email from Jouer and love the products they had featured in it. Am I the only one who things their stuff is really pretty??? I can't wait to get the next box! I'm ready to order the lipstick and the bronzer featured in this email but I'm trying to hold off. I really wasn't a huge fan of the brand before I tried it even though I always saw it featured everywhere in editorials. Now I'm a huge fan after using their products and getting this box.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2015)

the packaging for jouer is really nice and classy. I love their stuff too.    This is the type of makeup that anyone of any age can use and feel comfortable with.

I mean, I love my glitter and dark shimmer shadows, but not everyone else does.  I give Jouer as gifts to friends and family of all ages and never worry about if it is their taste or not. It is just universal, I think.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 6, 2015)

Shipping begins on 6/15! That's only 9 days away! Can't wait to see what's included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Shipping begins on 6/15! That's only 9 days away! Can't wait to see what's included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know...I am really excited about it!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Shipping begins on 6/15! That's only 9 days away! Can't wait to see what's included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


I didn't realize it was so soon! Yeah!! Can't wait!


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm excited too! I hope I am part of the first wave being that I signed up when they offered the spring box the second time.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

I really really really want to get this before I go on vacation on the 19th.  I feel like my box arrived VERY soon after I ordered last time, so hopefully that trend continues!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2015)

so excited for the next box!!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 10, 2015)

I am unreasonably excited for this to arrive considering I've signed up for so many boxes that I get a delivery frequently.  Just anxious to see what they choose for us this time.  Loved the skin oil last time but I don't think they have any other skin products to continue with that trend.  Or am I mistaken?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

OOH, when I googled Jouer skincare I found this:

Women's *Jouer* 'Gardenia, Jasmine &amp; Honeysuckle' Body Butter

THAT SOUNDS AMAZING.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2015)

I would love to try that! Sounds so nice!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

I really hope they send out a survey about our skin tone.  I am playing around on the website (slow work day) and the age-repairing perfector, brightener, and concealer are all things I am now dying to try.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2015)

I bought the matte moisturizing tint and the color was hard to choose online. I should have gone with a shade darker but I can still make it work. It's a great product though.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> OOH, when I googled Jouer skincare I found this:
> 
> Women's *Jouer* 'Gardenia, Jasmine &amp; Honeysuckle' Body Butter
> 
> THAT SOUNDS AMAZING.


That would match the little rollerball we got in the first box.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I really hope they send out a survey about our skin tone.  I am playing around on the website (slow work day) and the age-repairing perfector, brightener, and concealer are all things I am now dying to try.


Maybe post on their FB page to give them a hint?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 15, 2015)

Shipping day!!!!!!!!

I want a bronzer and a concealer and all the stuff shown in the emails they've been sending me... Haha! I haven't bought a thing just in case it's in our box.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Shipping day!!!!!!!!
> 
> I want a bronzer and a concealer and all the stuff shown in the emails they've been sending me... Haha! I haven't bought a thing just in case it's in our box.


I haven't been charged; have you?  I was just over on their site looking at all the goodies!  Was trying to guess what they might send this time to complement what we received last time.  I did notice that they sent something from each of their basic categories.  The one thing I really do not want is eye shadow as they all seem to have shimmer which absolutely doesn't work for me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't post it from here, but if you follow czjouer on instagram, there is an image that looks like it COULD be our next box, and she used the hashtag jouermatchbox...

Edit: Never mind, emailed it to myself because I really want you guys to help me figure out what the jar is. 



Spoiler


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like a highlighter! 

https://jouercosmetics.com/shop-products/face/glisten-brightening-powder


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Jun 16, 2015)

And I'm thinking the brushes are Poweder Brush 1 and 2. But I'm not sure if this is the complete box because it looks like the blush color is the exact same Peony as the cool box from last time... Hmm. And would they really send out both of their powder brushes? So many questions! Regardless I'm super excited about this one, the quality of their products is amazing! I got rid of all of my other makeup subs since I was just getting too much. This one is perfect- full size, awesome products and the box value is on point!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 16, 2015)

Has anyone been charged this month?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 16, 2015)

That brightening powder looks amazing!  Man, Jouer is shaping up to be one of those brands (like Laura Mercier) where I could own all of their products and nothing else. 

I'd assume that IF this is the box, they would make sure they didn't send anyone the same blush twice.  I'm wearing the peony today and it is so pretty...nothing I would have ever picked out on my own, but it looks fantastic on and doesn't fade throughout the day, which I can't say for 90% of the other blushes I own.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, I thought they were supposed to ship on the fifteenth but their IG says they're shipping next week.

I got that photo in an email a few days ago so I don't think it's the box contents.

I'm SO EXCITED for this box!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 18, 2015)

I checked my records and I received the first box on the 22nd of the month.  Obviously that's not happening this month!  :-(


----------



## RedBadger (Jun 19, 2015)

still nothing! I loved my first box, and am (im)patiently waiting for the summer box!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like there's a spoiler!



Spoiler



Every box will contain a Lip Sheer SPF 15 in Tulum or Lanai)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Looks like there's a spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those must be new colors!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 22, 2015)

I just read about this spoiler (elsewhere) and was coming to post it.  Where do you all get your spoilers?  Yes, those are new colors.  I haven't received a shipping notice yet.  Has anyone?


----------



## OiiO (Jun 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I just read about this spoiler (elsewhere) and was coming to post it.  Where do you all get your spoilers?  Yes, those are new colors.  I haven't received a shipping notice yet.  Has anyone?


It was at the bottom of the email newsletter.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think I've been billed yet, and definitely haven't received a shipping notice.  I look forward to trying the lip sheer and think it's so fun they are using this box to let us try their new products.  

The picture showed three items next to the box, but I'm hoping we get more than 3 items.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 23, 2015)

I just got billed overnight - and actually I got three different billing/order notifications, which is odd. And, I actually had skipped this month (in order to get the kloverbox/MSA collab box, which I now regret) so I shouldn't have been billed at all. I do like the spoiler, and was wishing I hadn't decided to sit this one out, so I would be okay getting one box, although I really can't afford three of them! I'll have to call customer service once we hit regular business hours.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 23, 2015)

I was billed this morning as well, so I'm excited to see when the boxes will be going out and what we'll get this time. 

@@Miccarty2 - I hope you get the billing fixed, that bites being charged 3 times, that's expensive!


----------



## elainecad (Jun 23, 2015)

Not billed yet. This is automatic, correct? I do not see much info in my sub section on their website.


----------



## elainecad (Jun 23, 2015)

Spoke too soon, just received a notice of my order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2015)

I finally got billed too!  I hope that means they are shipping out this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 24, 2015)

I just checked my account and it shows pending. Hope that means it will ship soon.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Here is a picture from their website. I wonder if this is the box we are getting



Spoiler


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jun 24, 2015)

I am so excited for this box!! I loved every item from the previous box and cannot wait to see what this one includes!


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 24, 2015)

I can't wait to see what arrives. My box billed yesterday.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 24, 2015)

Reija said:


> Here is a picture from their website. I wonder if this is the box we are getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh. . thanks for the spoiler.  I would guess that's an eyeshadow and the lip tint, maybe the bronzer.   The value of the 3 things will be over $49, though I have to admit that after the first box stuffed full of goodies, I hope we get more than those 3 things.  Either way, Jouer is amazing quality and I'll be thrilled with even just those 3 things.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> Ohhhh. . thanks for the spoiler.  I would guess that's an eyeshadow and the lip tint, maybe the bronzer.   The value of the 3 things will be over $49, though I have to admit that after the first box stuffed full of goodies, I hope we get more than those 3 things.  Either way, Jouer is amazing quality and I'll be thrilled with even just those 3 things.


they do state that the box is supposed to be over 150.00 worth of products, so I think we might get a few more items


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 24, 2015)

Gah, I so wish I could risk the $49 for their stuff.  I love their products, but that's quite a bit to be out if I don't end up liking anything.  I want this box so bad, though =(


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am hoping that longer compact is the Sheer Matte Powder Bronzer Duo and not just a bronzer.  That other one looks like eye shadow but I'm hoping it is not. I think the white box could be for the lip product OR it could be either the primer or lip enhancer.  I can't recall if we gave information that would help them decide which primer to give which subscriber, though.  

And I will go out on a limb and guess that we will get either the travel brush or a shadow brush in the 'tool' category.

I can't read the words on the two brown compacts but maybe someone else has some photo-enhancing program that will enlighten us......


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 24, 2015)

I didn't get a response to my email today, about the triple billing,so I called customer service and they said they would reverse the extra charges, so yay for that!

I'm glad I'm apparently unskipped for this month, as I'm looking forward to the lip sheer. Rooting for a blush brush too!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm over here imagining all the amazing things that could be in the box with that $150 rtv.

$45 is a lot of money but these are such nice products, I find that it's worth it. I still can't believe we got that fabulous full size treatment oil. I love that stuff.

That photo definitely has an eyeshadow, I hope its a duo. And I'd love to get the Sheer Matte Powder Bronzer Duo but it could also be just the bronzer (not as fun but still good) or the Mattifying Translucent powder.

I agree with cpl100, too, that the product in the box might be the anti aging primer.


----------



## lloronita (Jun 25, 2015)

My Fedex label was created yesterday.  Maybe will actually ship today!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2015)

Sign up with code SUMMERPRIME and get a free primer of your choice free with your sub! NOT FAIR! I want one!  And I guess that means it wont be automatically in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Add the one you want to your cart and apply the code

edit: I can't read. Its get 25% off the primer, its not free. Derp.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2015)

based on this photo, which was in an email this morning about their summer box, it looks like the sheer SPF lip balm, mascara, cream eyeshadow, tint  blush and then two boxes behind it (which I don't know what those are) - one of those could be a bronzer


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2015)

I think you are right!!


----------



## lloronita (Jun 26, 2015)

Got my shipping notice.  Fedex sched. delivery for Wednesday!  Then got another notice saying Saturday.  I'm sure it won't be Saturday since it was just picked up this afternoon.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2015)

still no tracking number!  They did bill me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> still no tracking number!  They did bill me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here!


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jun 28, 2015)

I was billed too, on the 23rd... still no shipping notice, nothing. Is it just me or do they need to get their crap together? I didn't sign up for the spring box. Wish I had!


----------



## RedBadger (Jun 29, 2015)

Still no tracking number for me, either. I was billed on the 23rd.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 29, 2015)

That new picture they sent in the email looks like the mattifying bronzing powder... I hope so!

now gimme tracking!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> That new picture they sent in the email looks like the mattifying bronzing powder... I hope so!
> 
> now gimme tracking!


here is the pic    I was so excited when I saw this!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 29, 2015)

Found the whole box on instagram! 



Spoiler


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 29, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Found the whole box on instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it .. I got both the warm and cool  will be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone recall how they ship. I cannot find tracking on my fedex or ups.  I loved the presentation was amazing.


----------



## lloronita (Jun 29, 2015)

Fedex


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 29, 2015)

I can't figure out what the product on the bottom left is, and based on that user's previous IG pics, it looks like it didn't come in a box.  New product?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

@lauradiniwilk  the bottom left product looks to be the blush tint


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 29, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @lauradiniwilk  the bottom left product looks to be the blush tint


That's the type of product I thought it was (cream lip/cheek multitasking product) but the size of the pan is throwing me.  I guess it's more like a sample size?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> That's the type of product I thought it was (cream lip/cheek multitasking product) but the size of the pan is throwing me.  I guess it's more like a sample size?


Yes I think it's the sample size. I have the same one and it's that size. I can't remember where I got it from. Maybe Birchbox? It's good though. I use it all the time.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 29, 2015)

Definitely the sample size, got the same one from Birchbox a few months back. I like it and a little goes a long way. I have to say I'm not as impressed with this box as I was the spring one, if that is the actual contents. I haven't received shipping notification yet, so I'll be the last one to receive mine lol, so look forward to pics whenever someone gets theirs   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

hmm, there has to be more to this box.  It is supposed to be valued at $150.00, and even counting that tint to be full sized, it is not $150.00

I did call them and they are going to look into it.  If I use the full size $$ for the tint - the box is 122.00

something is missing from this box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm trying to remember if we were promised $150 in value or if that was just for the first box.  Here is the cost breakdown:

Spring

oil: $48

blush: $26

lipstick: $24

eyeshadow crayon: $24

brush: $14

eyelash curler: $10 (?)

perfume oil: $7

*total: $153*

Summer

tint: $9.42

mascara: $24

lip sheer: $24

crème eyeshadow: $22

mineral powder bronzer: $30

*total: $109.42*

Even with the value dropping I am still really happy with this quarter's box and the product selection. I still have my fingers crossed that the other box pic I posted is the fall box - I am really wanting that beautiful highlighter for my jouer collection.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

@lauradiniwilk  When you look at the item on Jouer's site, it states that it is a $150.00 value.  

The photo that I posted for the summer box in the email, it displayed two boxes behind the cream eye shadow &amp; tint, so I am thinking we are missing one item here.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 29, 2015)

I do think something must be missing. It states on the website that the box should be worth $150.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah I see where you guys are looking.  I took a screenshot with the date and time stamp juuuuuuust in case.  Jouer's customer service has been excellent so far though. 

The other picture on the website makes it look like there are 3 of the smaller pans - they eyeshadow one and 2 others snapped together (the tint and something else?)


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 29, 2015)

Ok someone posted another Instagram photo and theres a big fat box. I wonder what that was. These look like promo boxes sent to beauty bloggers, I wonder if they're different?

Unless the lip tint comes in that fat box? Because the other box looks like it's the mascara. Hm. I don't know how to put up insta photos. https://instagram.com/p/4hPe6CDOth/?tagged=jouermatchbox

Okay, never mind. She has a bunch of photos. The big fat box is the Lip Sheer.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2015)

hmm looks different in the instagram photo box. It looks like 4 full size products.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

the lady who posted that IG responded to my query if something was missing - she said no, that is the full box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 29, 2015)

I stalked that girl's instagram and I'm thinking she must be a blogger.  Her first box had one of the makeup bags in it so it wasn't identical to what we got either, plus czjouer likes/comments on her pics.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 29, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I do think something must be missing. It states on the website that the box should be worth $150.


 They probably want something to be a surprise or the item will vary from box to box I think


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

So, I just got off the phone with their CS - shipping is still going on and they hope to have all of the orders out by this week

The value of the box is supposed to be 112.00 - the 150.00 was just for the spring box. They will be updating that on their webpage and she told me, going forward, they will just have the value of over $100.00. Each quarterly box will be over $100.00.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jun 29, 2015)

I just received shipping notification for my box (via FedEx not from Jouer) and it will be here on Wednesday. 

Based on the insta picture I'm really excited for this box. Jane Iredale and Jouer have quickly become two of my favorite makeup brands! I ordered the cool box as that's what their survey said I was but if the colors are vastly different I think I'll order the warm box too.


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 29, 2015)

@@biancardi Thank you for letting us know. I figured I would be in one of the last waves because I ordered the Spring Box the second time it opened for sales.


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jun 30, 2015)

Blog post by Sereinwu is up now... sereinwu.com. Good thing i got the warm box cause there is no way i could wear the Tulum lip sheer. I was really hoping we would get a highlighter!


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks @biancardi for the info, I'll be in the last wave too as I signed up later for the spring box. I can wait patiently however. I am so glad I got the warm box as well, the colors suit me much better. I got the cheek/lip tint in Petal from Birchbox months ago and LOVE it. So happy to get another. I've really enjoyed their products so far. And hey a $100 value is double what I paid for it, so I'm happy!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm also part of the last waves I think because I ordered my box late. The long wait is so long! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jun 30, 2015)

Grr. Their customer service is infuriating lol.


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jun 30, 2015)

CS finally got back to me. Said my box has shipped, gave me a tracking #, and will arrive on Fri!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2015)

does anyone know what colors are in the warm box?


----------



## lloronita (Jun 30, 2015)

Just got my Matchbox-warm.  Mineral powder bronzer--suntan, Mascara-brun, Lipsheer-lanai, Creme eyeshadow-cashmere, Tint-petal (deluxe sample)  All very subtle, natural shades.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 30, 2015)

I have that bronzer in suntan already.  Love it .. Hope both my warm and cool box don't have  more of it. I guess I could keep one in the car.


----------



## bdub (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm a long time lurker, and I hate being a Negative Nelly in my first post...but -

I got my "cool" colored box this morning and there's nothing really "cool" colored about it beyond the lip shade. 

I'm not really thrilled with it because the stated value is still $150 &amp; we were promised full sized products. I'll be the first to admit that I'm picky and hard to please, but it doesn't help that nearly one-third of the value is missing. I thought the sampling of the first box with tools, cosmetics, and skin care would represent what followed so I'm feeling a bit misled - particularly since this box doesn't meet their own stated value.

I did attempt to reach out to customer service this morning and this evening about my concerns with the value, and both times I called "no one was at their desk" and the person taking the message didn't understand my complaint. So we'll see.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2015)

my tracking number finally came!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just got my tracking number.  Scheduled for delivery NEXT Wednesday.  Hopefully it will move faster.  However, I'm far less excited about this box after seeing the contents.


----------



## IffB (Jun 30, 2015)

bdub said:


> I'm a long time lurker, and I hate being a Negative Nelly in my first post...but -
> 
> I got my "cool" colored box this morning and there's nothing really "cool" colored about it beyond the lip shade.
> 
> ...


----------



## IffB (Jun 30, 2015)

Did not see the colors on the warm box yet, but agree that the cool colors are odd.... I have tried to skip Summer but the site seems unresponsive. Miss the variety of the first box... I still have one unopened one that I need to post on trades, but really not looking forward this one. I was looking for a face tint, maybe a brush, skincare with SPF, waterproof mascara..,..


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 1, 2015)

IffB said:


> Did not see the colors on the warm box yet, but agree that the cool colors are odd.... I have tried to skip Summer but the site seems unresponsive. Miss the variety of the first box... I still have one unopened one that I need to post on trades, but really not looking forward this one. I was looking for a face tint, maybe a brush, skincare with SPF, waterproof mascara..,..


 anyone know if both the warm and cool both have the bronzer


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2015)

yes, both warm &amp; cool have the bronzer. Not sure if it is different colors.

I am confused with the color of the mascara in the warm box. Mascara is supposed to match with your hair color and has nothing to do with whether you are warm or cool toned.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jul 1, 2015)

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with this box and I haven't received mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  While the value seems ok, I still wouldn't see myself purchasing any of these products individually so I'm bummed.  I probably feel this way because I'm overloaded with mascaras, bronzers, and lippies from all my other boxes though!


----------



## lloronita (Jul 1, 2015)

The eyeshadow (Cashmere in the warm box) goes on like silk.  Now to see how it wears...


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 1, 2015)

lloronita said:


> The eyeshadow (Cashmere in the warm box) goes on like silk.  Now to see how it wears...


ooh that sounds good. I've been wanting to try their shadows. Can't wait to get this so I can try it.


----------



## bdub (Jul 1, 2015)

Update - 

They called back this morning. They're allowing me to return the box for a refund and cancelling the subscription. Which is OK. She asked me what I wanted them to do to fix it, and I said that I'd just prefer to return the box for a refund. 

By the sound of her voice though, I wonder if I'm going to be put on a blacklist for future subscriptions lol.


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jul 1, 2015)

bdub said:


> Update -
> 
> They called back this morning. They're allowing me to return the box for a refund and cancelling the subscription. Which is OK. She asked me what I wanted them to do to fix it, and I said that I'd just prefer to return the box for a refund.
> 
> By the sound of her voice though, I wonder if I'm going to be put on a blacklist for future subscriptions lol.


that's a shame :-/ Already I'm wondering if subscribing was a good idea. It seems like they really wanted to wow everyone with the first box, and they did; but it looks like they just fell flat with this summer box. It doesn't seem like anything special. I was expecting it to be more "summer-like", maybe with a highlighter or luminizer. I had hoped they would include a tool too. Not everyone uses bronzer on a daily basis; I know i don't, but then again i don't own any bronzers. I guess we'll see what happens when my box arrives...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 1, 2015)

I didn't really have expectations that every box would be $150 so I don't feel let down the way some others do (but I did see on the website where it said that once others brought it up).  I love every jouer product I have tried and I basically get emoji heart eyes when I look at their website, so I look at this sub as a way to build a collection over time and to test out their entire line at a discount.  I obviously would have loved another product, but looking at what we are getting, I would have happily paid way more than what I did, so it's a good value to me. 

I'm not really a bronzer person either (and now I'm getting 2 from subs this month), but I remember Ingrid (missglamorazzi) went through a Jouer phase a while back and the bronzer always looked really pretty and natural on her.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2015)

I think, outside of the mascara, I will use every product...the lip balm might be iffy - I will give feedback that just because someone is warmed toned, doesn't mean that lip colors should all be coral and peach. there are warm toned reds, berries, pinks and mauve and marsela is actually warm toned.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2015)

oh and bronzer is great for contouring! I use it at my jaw line and also down the side of my nose and then blend/buff out.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm still excited to get this box and can use another bronzer for sure. Lately I've been using a bronzer every day to add a hint of color. It really seems to make a difference with my makeup and how my skin looks. I use it to sweep on the forehead and the sides of the face as well as the jaw line with just a touch on the nose. It really seems to make my whole face look more alive. I've never been that good with contouring or even using a bronzer but I've been practicing more and I really like the results I'm getting.


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jul 1, 2015)

I actually ordered the Jouer "sunday brunch" palette from beauty.com awhile back and was so disappointed in the quality of the packaging... one eyeshadow container had this sticky, gunky material on the rim that made it difficult to open the container... i resolved to never order high end products from that website again. I really wanted to like the products so i wanted to give Jouer another try - from the Jouer website this time. Everything on their site looks beautiful so i figured I'd give it another shot. I thought that the blush and 'Meredith' lipstick from the last box looked so pretty that I wanna buy them separately ... but I probably have enough blush and lipstick here already, lol...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I think, outside of the mascara, I will use every product...the lip balm might be iffy - I will give feedback that just because someone is warmed toned, doesn't mean that lip colors should all be coral and peach. there are warm toned reds, berries, pinks and mauve and marsela is actually warm toned.


I feel the same way about cool and blue toned pinks!  I don't want to NEVER get a warm item just because my quiz said cool either.  But I get that that's their schtick so I'll have to buy warmer stuff or spring for the warm box too. 

That said, I wouldn't normally pick a bright blue toned pink on my own and both the lipstick and blush from last box looked fantastic on me so maybe I should just trust the process (as the Bachelorette would say).


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 1, 2015)

I think it's just more of a general way for the sub to be more likely to send you a color you can wear. Not that every single product in the box will be only for warm or only for cool tones.  There are plenty of universal beauty products that can be worn by either skintone. Something like mascara is good for anyone (although sub box addicts like myself likely groan to see it).

I am disappointed that the value was not $150, that was a great selling point and it would have been so nice to get a tool. Like a brush for the bronzer. Or another deluxe sample of some kind.

Still, I've been very happy with Jouer products so I'm happy to have more and I'm staying subscribed. They have such a limited amount of items, though that it seems we will have received all there is soon!

That was VERY nice of them to allow a return on the box. I don't know of many (any?) subscription services that allow that so I think that's awesome. Although, I wouldn't be surprised if they're hearing a lot of complaints about the box value. It's okay if it's not $150 but they need to fix that because right now anyone who signs up is being misled. And they probably should allow returns because of that.

I'm not returning mine. I want all that jouer goodness! Gimme!! Mine won't get here til Friday.


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jul 1, 2015)

Mine's here Friday too. Looking forward to it!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jul 1, 2015)

My cool box came today. It's a good box for $50 but yeah, it's a little disappointing after the amazing first box.


----------



## bdub (Jul 2, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> That was VERY nice of them to allow a return on the box. I don't know of many (any?) subscription services that allow that so I think that's awesome. Although, I wouldn't be surprised if they're hearing a lot of complaints about the box value. It's okay if it's not $150 but they need to fix that because right now anyone who signs up is being misled. And they probably should allow returns because of that.
> 
> I'm not returning mine. I want all that jouer goodness! Gimme!! Mine won't get here til Friday.


Yes, I'm definitely pleased with the outcome, and I think it was awesome that they allowed the return. The woman who dealt with me tried to explain away that it's a very good value on its own, which is true. But it wasn't good enough for me to justify a $45 expense. If they release another box like their first one though, I'll be all over it. I really do like their products.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 2, 2015)

I'd be lying if I said I was 100% happy with the box, because getting $100 worth of product instead of $150 is obviously a downside, especially when you kind of expected it to have that value.

However, I'm in a Jouer phase right now, and I want to collect a nice assortment of their products. I'm essentially getting everything at a 50% discount via this sub, which isn't bad at all. I love bronzers, sheer lip colors, and mascara, and even though I don't have the box in my hands yet, I'm sure I will love everything in it, judging from the pictures.


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 3, 2015)

My cool-toned box was delivered this morning! Like most of the rest of you, I'm a little disappointed that the value is "only" $100, not the $150 advertised, but it's still a great deal, and I plan to continue my subscription.

I like how the pieces snap together. I think the pink lipstick from the spring box and the pink lip sheer from this box are pretty far out of my usual comfort zone (I like bold lip colors, but usually go more the raspberry/fuschia route), but I'm doing my best to work them in.

My suggestions for Jouer to make this box better would have been to include the full-sized tint (then we would have a full snap-together set) and/or include a makeup brush (last time we got the flat brush and eyelash curler). Even a deluxe sample of the body cream would have been nice.

That's my 2 cents. Despite the lower value compared to spring, it's still one of my favorite subs.


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jul 3, 2015)

I got my warm box. I have to say I'm happy with it even if it doesn't have the $150 value like the last box. I like the bronzer and the Lanai lip sheer is a nice coral shade. The eyeshadow needs a primer in order to last. The mascara is nothing special. I wish the lip/cheek tint was a full size because it's pretty, but oh well...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2015)

@vanilla_espresso  can you do a swatch of the lip and tint colors? thanks!


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jul 3, 2015)

Top: lip sheer in "Lanai". Bottom: tint in "petal".


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jul 3, 2015)

first swatch is Elf's "cruisin' chic" smudge eyeshadow pot... last swatch is Jouer creme eyeshadow in "cashmere"... I'd say the Elf eyeshadow could be a dupe even though it's more coppery than Jouer's offering. So far, the Jouer eyeshadow has creased. I put primer on to see if that makes a difference in the longevity.


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jul 3, 2015)

I actually wish I'd gotten the purple eyeshadow since I have enough of the neutral gold/bronze shades. I honestly don't think they really customize as they say they do... if they did, they should've put purple eyeshadow in mine since I have brown eyes and indicated that in the quiz. Purple is known to make brown eyes pop... They put the cashmere shade in all of the "warm" boxes. But anyway, maybe I should stop scrutinizing, lol. I do enjoy this box so far. And the box it came in is actually very good quality and sturdy.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 3, 2015)

I got my warm box today. I'm pretty happy with it. The lip color is very pretty and I'm happy to get a new bronzer. I'm a little scared of the eye shadow color but I will try it.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2015)

@vanilla_espresso  thank you!  That looks so much better than pictured on their site - I feel really good about those colors now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2015)

vanilla_espresso said:


> I actually wish I'd gotten the purple eyeshadow since I have enough of the neutral gold/bronze shades. I honestly don't think they really customize as they say they do... if they did, they should've put purple eyeshadow in mine since I have brown eyes and indicated that in the quiz. Purple is known to make brown eyes pop... They put the cashmere shade in all of the "warm" boxes. But anyway, maybe I should stop scrutinizing, lol. I do enjoy this box so far. And the box it came in is actually very good quality and sturdy.



the spring box, we got purple eyeshadow in the warm box.  I would love to see them put more purple ones as I have green-blue eyes and purple really makes my eyes look like emeralds.  But I am also a sucker for browns too, so I am pretty happy with this shade.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm getting the warm box also and based on the swatches I'm excited. Thank you for the swatches @@vanilla_espresso! I don't typically use purple eye shadow because my eyes are deep blue. I tend to go with greys or neutrals but I've used the purple one we got in the last one here and there and can make it work. I just layer it with other shadows and it ends up being a pretty smokey eye. I just wore the combo yesterday and it lasted all day. Can't wait to try more of their shadows.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jul 4, 2015)

I got my box yesterday and I'm very happy with it. I was worried about the creme eyeshadow in Cashmere as it looked sparkly but when I put it on I really liked the color and it was sparkly as I had feared. I live the lip sheer as well, and I already had the lip/cheek stain and knew I would like it. I'm swimming in mascara right now and due to it being hot as blazes in the south, I can only wear waterproof right now anyway, so will save for later. I haven't tried the bronzer yet, but I do really like the color. Overall I'm happy, it isn't the $150 value that they still seem to advertise, but it is definitely a big savings over buying all of the items myself.


----------



## vanilla_espresso (Jul 4, 2015)

Definitely wouldn't buy their creme eyeshadow again as it does not seem to last very long plus it creases. I have cheaper eyeshadows that do the job better than this one. I like the rest of the box though. And it is fun receiving a surprise in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Jul 7, 2015)

Got my warm box today. I love lipstick, and I just cannot hop on Jouer love wagon after getting another bland, orangy lip color... I am light skinned, and the very dark bronzer and very nude lip works for me like jaundice.

I will try the pretty cream shadow, but it does not make sense to be a pick for the summer humidity... Frankly, it seems like they are just clearing the products overstock.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 8, 2015)

My warm and  cool box came today   3 items the same  which make no sense to me.  Orange lipstick,  pink blush ??  tan bronzer.  Nothing matches to me.  oh well.    cant win them all..l. Cancelled my subs


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 8, 2015)

My box came today.  The box itself is not the same as the gorgeous box last time.  Anyone else get a different type of box (like Glossybox)?  I'm not happy this time.  Also not happy that I called last week about the failure to honor the stated value.  I was promised a return call the next day but have not received a call yet.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jul 8, 2015)

I have no idea what the original box was like as I was one of the people that didn't get it, so they gave me a very nice makeup bag instead. Although the value isn't what they have on their website, I still like everything in my box and it was double what I paid, so I'm happy. I can totally understand being unhappy however as they do still advertise the $150 value on their website. I think they should take that off.


----------



## blubird21 (Jul 8, 2015)

Still waiting for mine to ship &amp; was billed on the 21st. Frustrating to see others with their boxes &amp; not even have a tracking number.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2015)

I got mine - they made a mistake on their website - I do not know why they put $150.00 there when the box value changes quarterly.  It should just read a value of 100.00 or more.

I am not sure about the lipbalm, I will try it.  Worst case, it will be good to use when I am outside walking around in the sun - haha

orange is not my color, but it is supposed to be sheer.  The mascara, I won't use.  But everything else looks good to me!  It is a bit of a letdown from the spring, but I hope that, given feedback, they will come out with a fantastic fall box!


----------



## IffB (Jul 8, 2015)

Ok... The cream eyeshadow on the warm box is very pretty and lasted well over a primer.

I will still wait for full spoilers before resubbing for the Fall.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 10, 2015)

I just got home from a work trip and this box was waiting for me.  Why is no one talking about the amazing box itself?  It's lined with that soft velvety stuff they use in jewelry boxes and is just gorgeous.  So glad I passed on getting those stackable jewelry boxes from the container store the other day; I can just use my jouer boxes instead!! 

Organza is beautiful; its probably my favorite item in the box.  Also love the tint and the lip sheer.  Wish they had sent black mascara instead of brown in the cool boxes but whatever.  It's not like I don't own a zillion black mascaras.  I'm tan right now so suntan works but I am going to have a hard time pulling off that shade by September.  Even with the two color issues, this is a fantastic box and I am so happy to have it.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2015)

@lauradiniwilk  once I got my box, I was so happy!  I was thinking negative thoughts because so many seemed unhappy with theirs. 

I got the warm box and I am pretty happy with all of the colors - the cashmere is just beautiful - a shimmering antique bronze shade.  The lip balm is so sheer, that it is fine that it is peach (I don't care for peach lipsticks too much).  I found that suntan was much lighter than my sunswept, so I am pretty happy with that!

I don't like brown mascara, so that is the only item I won't use. 

my swatches






Cheek/Lip Tint in Petal 
Crème Eyeshadow in Cashmere
Lip Sheer SPF 15 in Lanai 
Mineral Powder Bronzer in Suntan 
Mattifying Powder Bronzer in Sunswept ~ _this is my bronzer that I owned prior, not included in this box, but swatched so you can see the color difference_


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for the swatches! Looks like beautiful colors! Can't wait to get mine. Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I just got home from a work trip and this box was waiting for me.  Why is no one talking about the amazing box itself?  It's lined with that soft velvety stuff they use in jewelry boxes and is just gorgeous.  So glad I passed on getting those stackable jewelry boxes from the container store the other day; I can just use my jouer boxes instead!!
> 
> Organza is beautiful; its probably my favorite item in the box.  Also love the tint and the lip sheer.  Wish they had sent black mascara instead of brown in the cool boxes but whatever.  It's not like I don't own a zillion black mascaras.  I'm tan right now so suntan works but I am going to have a hard time pulling off that shade by September.  Even with the two color issues, this is a fantastic box and I am so happy to have it.


 I didn't get a box like that.   Mine was a regular  box  filled with   cut up paper..strange


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2015)

mine had some type of padding in the lid.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> mine had some type of padding in the lid.





sparklesgirl said:


> I didn't get a box like that.   Mine was a regular  box  filled with   cut up paper..strange


Weird!  Mine had the jewelry box type padding in both the lid and in the main part of the box (if you took out the worms).  I definitely preferred this version over the original box, even though both are beautiful.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 10, 2015)

This might be a little hard to see, but here is a picture of my box (lol):


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 10, 2015)

how weird that the boxes seem to be different. I'm interested in seeing what my box is like.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> This might be a little hard to see, but here is a picture of my box (lol):
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0415.JPG


Yep, that's what I got, too! It's lined with velvet, making it a great jewelry tray.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh, wow! I didnt even notice the inside of the box! it IS velvety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Jul 14, 2015)

Hurray and thank you for the improvements to this website!!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Still waiting on my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## blubird21 (Jul 17, 2015)

Reija said:


> Still waiting on my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Waiting for mine as well. Billed in June &amp; still haven't even received a shipping notice. ordered the original box like the second day. So wondering why mine is so late because I jumped right away on this sub. Frustrating to see others with their boxes &amp; mine hasn't even shipped.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2015)

you ladies who haven't even received any shipping on this should call them.  emails are a waste of time, imho, with jouer.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 17, 2015)

I sent an email before I read this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I just don't like calling but I guess I'll have to.


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 19, 2015)

Calling them doesn't work either.  I've called in the past and no one returned my call.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2015)

@cpl100  that is strange.  I have called them a few times and each time, I received a call back....


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm going to try calling tomorrow.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 20, 2015)

It blows my mind that even the boxes that seem to have so much going for them (this one and Rachel zoe's box of style) have been screwing up with shipping and customer service this month.  Too many vacations?  What's going on?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2015)

I tried calling twice. I couldn't get through to a live person. I sent another email. (last time I used the contact form on their website.) This time I used the email address listed on the site.


----------



## blubird21 (Jul 20, 2015)

I called &amp; they said its been shipped but there was a glitch with the tracking number. They were vey nice &amp; they owned it as their glitch. Told me to call back in a few days &amp; if the box hasn't been received. Very nice CS &amp; think its such a new box they're having a few problems.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2015)

blubird21 said:


> I called &amp; they said its been shipped but there was a glitch with the tracking number. They were vey nice &amp; they owned it as their glitch. Told me to call back in a few days &amp; if the box hasn't been received. Very nice CS &amp; think its such a new box they're having a few problems.


Thanks for the info! I guess I'll just have to wait for a few more days. Hopefully the box shows up soon.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 1, 2015)

My box finally came today. It turns out that my card had expired and the order fell in no mans land. I called them and while on the phone, they created a new order. My box came really fast. Just opened it and I love everything in the box. This service is one of my favorites. I got the warm box and will be able to use everything in the box.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 1, 2015)

Is the next box scheduled for September?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2015)

@@cpl100 since it is every 3 months, I am thinking October...  Our Summer boxes were in July.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@cpl100 since it is every 3 months, I am thinking October...  Our Summer boxes were in July.


That's what got me confused as I was charged in June.  But I guess we were charged in June for a July box.  That makes sense.  Thanks.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 21, 2015)

I was SO wishing we were getting one this month!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 21, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I was SO wishing we were getting one this month!


Me too!  Next month is better for my budget but this box just makes me happy.


----------



## lloronita (Sep 23, 2015)

I just got billed for next box, but it doesn't say when it will ship.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 24, 2015)

lloronita said:


> I just got billed for next box, but it doesn't say when it will ship.


Thanks for the heads up; haven't been billed as yet but now I know to watch for it (or a problem).


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 24, 2015)

Their customer service via email is nonexistent.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 25, 2015)

I had a problem with my last box and I sent many emails and tried calling. I didn't get a response. I then called again for the third time and was able to get a live person on the phone who was able to sort it out. The box is great but the customer service needs improvement.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Sep 25, 2015)

FYI there are a couple Jouer lipsticks and lipglosses for sale on Groupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 28, 2015)

YOU GUYS.  @trendmood1 on instagram has spoilers!  Looks like we are getting 1 of 2 palettes!  The comments do not specify whether or not we are getting the other pictured items, just the palette.





Update: Liz from MSA posted a spoiler about the same time I did...looks like we are getting the kitten liner too!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 28, 2015)

Yep, for sure the Kitten Liner (it was sent in an email) and it says its exclusive to subscribers.

the weird thing is that when I checked, subscriptions are closed. :\

Love the palette! That Cool palette is gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2015)

Did you all get charged for this already? I went to check my account online and I don't see anywhere that I have a subscription to this even though I should have. Also there are no saved credit cards under my account. I tried saving a new credit card but it didn't work. I had a problem with getting the last box and had to call them to get it. I want to make sure I don't miss this one. Looks like I have to call again.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2015)

I just noticed the price for this is higher now on their website. It says $65 for the Fall box which might be a one time price vs the normal $45.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2015)

I called them to get it straighten out and I'm so glad I did because I would have missed this box if I hadn't. They didn't have the order pending because of my credit card again. Luckily they were able to change it on their end and I'll be getting the box when the boxes start shipping. Can't wait to get the palette!!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 28, 2015)

@@Reija I had the same issue. It said nothing in my account so I emailed them. Well, I never got a reply email but they did fix my account and i was charged on the 26th. Now it shows up in my account, thankfully.

The higher price is for a one-time box.  But they closed subscriptions so.... I don't know. Seems odd.


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 28, 2015)

I dropped this box, I have way too much makeup already. But will enjoy seeing what everyone gets in their box so post pics!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 29, 2015)

I was charged on the 27th for the normal $45 amount.  It was always $65 for a single box and $45 for a subscription; I think the reason people are confused (here and on MSA) is because the subscription wasn't sold out before. I hope they get your account figured out, Reija, because that would be really annoying to get shut out of subscriptions when you have been a subscriber since day 1. 

I assume they are just trying to keep subscriptions small because they are a makeup company, not a subscription box company...kind of like how le métier's box is limited.  Just enough subbies to get good buzz.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 29, 2015)

I cannot get my updated CC information to 'take' and stay in my account.  Any ideas?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 30, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I cannot get my updated CC information to 'take' and stay in my account.  Any ideas?


Their customer service number is 1-800-315-5374 and email is [email protected]

They said on MSA that the fall box is worth $122, woohoo!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 30, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I cannot get my updated CC information to 'take' and stay in my account.  Any ideas?


I had the same problem so I had to call them.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, gals!  I have it straightened out now.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay, nine days later I finally heard back from Jouer CS.

The box ships next week and apparently if you are a subscriber, you should already have been charged.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mine is shipped and should be here Saturday! I had a CC updating issue too, but the customer service is amazing and got it all sorted out really quick! This box looks great so far!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 1, 2015)

My box came!! So fast! I'll take pictures and post in a bit.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2015)

@@Reija Hurry up!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 1, 2015)

I love this box! The palette is so beautiful and I will get so much use out of it. I got an extra bag with the box. (shown in the picture in the background). So happy with everything in the box. This is one of my favorites for sure!



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 1, 2015)

I was actually hoping I wouldn't like it so I could drop this one because I need to cut back but it's not happening. This box is too good to pass up. I love makeup so anytime there is a reason to get more delivered in a box, I'm all over it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> The palette also killed my desire to buy one of the holiday palette's from Sephora, because it's so pretty, at least for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2015)

is that the cool or warm tones, @@Reija?  Also, what are the items in the box?  thanks!

I've been charged (since the 28th) but no shipping info.  I guess I will call them tomorrow to find out when they plan on shipping my box, as it always takes over a week to get to me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 2, 2015)

It looks like the warm box because I think the cool palette has the purple tones.  I definitely would have preferred the warm, which is almost always the case so I'm wondering if I need to change my profile.  So we are getting the palette, kitten liner, a deluxe lip gloss sample, a pouch and....?  I keep straining to read the box in the back and I can't, haha.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> is that the cool or warm tones, @@Reija?  Also, what are the items in the box?  thanks!
> 
> I've been charged (since the 28th) but no shipping info.  I guess I will call them tomorrow to find out when they plan on shipping my box, as it always takes over a week to get to me.


I was so excited about the box that I forgot to write details @@biancardi . Yes it's the warm palette and the other items are a brightening eye base, Kitten liner and a mini lipgloss sample.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2015)

Everyone gets the tote also with the writing that is shown in the back of the picture. Sorry it doesn't show the whole tote, just the writing.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 2, 2015)

Ahh, I thought it was a pouch.  Not complaining about a tote though; it will at least get used as a shoe bag when I travel, if not for something more fun.  I still keep thinking about that cute leopard pouch the bloggers got the first box; I might have to add it to my xmas list. 

Very excited about the brightening eye base!  What a great box!


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 2, 2015)

Glad I got my cc straightened out with them.  The curious thing is that they didn't even bother to let me know there was a problem.  I saw that others were getting billed and I didn't so checked on it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2015)

mine will be shipping out next week.  I guess I wasn't part of the first wave of subscribers even though I did get the first box.  I cannot wait!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm wearing the eye primer, liner and the eye shadows today and I'm very impressed. The shadows are well pigmented and work really well with the primer and stay put. The liner is very easy to use. Now I'm even more happy with this box since I got to play with these items.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 3, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm wearing the eye primer, liner and the eye shadows today and I'm very impressed. The shadows are well pigmented and work really well with the primer and stay put. The liner is very easy to use. Now I'm even more happy with this box since I got to play with these items.


You already got your October box?


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> mine will be shipping out next week.  I guess I wasn't part of the first wave of subscribers even though I did get the first box.  I cannot wait!


Apparently mine has not shipped either--no tracking within my account and no email as yet.


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 3, 2015)

Mine hasn't shipped yet either. I was charged on the 25th, but no email or tracking yet. Mine is the cool toned box. Maybe they sent warm first?


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 3, 2015)

Mine might have come faster because of my credit card problem and me having to call them. They put the order in right there on the phone. I also live pretty close to their location so they told me I was going to get it pretty fast. Since my box was kind of a separate order from all the other boxes it came so fast. I wonder if the boxes are being sent as a group to all the subscribers at once and mine left early because of the situation.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 4, 2015)

You must have been so nice on the phone, @@Reija! The CS person that contacted me said that the boxes would go out this week.

Thanks to you, we all get an early sneak peek!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 8, 2015)

Um.... 2 weeks now from when I was charged. No tracking, no email.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Emily Thompson (Oct 8, 2015)

redbadger said:


> Um.... 2 weeks now from when I was charged. No tracking, no email.  &lt;_&lt;


For the past 2 boxes, I never received a tracking email.  They just randomly showed up on my doorstep.  I'm used to it at this point...


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 9, 2015)

Just got tracking! FedEx Home Delivery... fancy schmancy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 9, 2015)

I hope that means they will be sending out the rest of the boxes!  that gives me hope  @@Saffyra


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 10, 2015)

drkornea said:


> For the past 2 boxes, I never received a tracking email.  They just randomly showed up on my doorstep.  I'm used to it at this point...


I think it has something to do with their really crappy website. Seriously. It's terrible. I managed to sign up for Le Matchbox without making a Jouer account. That meant they didn't have my email address in order to send me tracking. I contacted them about connecting my Le Matchbox account to my email and that fixed the problem of not getting tracking.

But really, how silly is it not to ask for an email address when someone is signing up for a recurring subscription!? I'm not sure if they fixed that issue yet but they rrreally need to upgrade their site.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay, so Christine from Jouer and her daughter Amelie started a YouTube channel together (Jouergirls) and it's basically the most adorable thing I have ever seen.  I have two little girls and got the tiniest bit misty watching the videos because it made me imagine what mine will be like at that age.  Also because I am a big sap.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 13, 2015)

I got the warm box this time and the palette is just gorgeous. All of the spoilers that I've seen make the darkest eyeshadow look black but it's actually a very rich sparkly brown. Very pretty! The lipgloss is great too, I just wish it was full size and not such a teeny tiny sample.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2015)

My tote says " I love long romantic walks to the makeup aisle"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the cool version and love it!


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 16, 2015)

Got my box yesterday! Mine is cool-toned and with the "brows" tote bag. My husband and I were going out to an art show after work, so I had a great reason to use all my new goodies. In my opinion, the standout item is the eye primer. I used the primer, then did the middle of the three suggested looks from the palette, a sort of plum smokey eye. I used the sparkly black shadow (applied with a damp angled brush) as liner, and it didn't smudge/flake/drop sparkles at all. Big thumbs up. The blush/bronzer/highlighter are all subtle and coordinate nicely.

The only thing I didn't use yet was the liquid liner. I tested it on the back of my hand, though. After letting it set for about 15 minutes, I washed it off. It came off really easily with soap and water, so I'll be interested in seeing how it holds up all day on my eyes. My current fave is the Clio Kill Black Liquid Liner- pretty much the most perfect black liquid liner I've ever used.


----------



## Sadejane (Oct 16, 2015)

redbadger said:


> Got my box yesterday! Mine is cool-toned and with the "brows" tote bag. My husband and I were going out to an art show after work, so I had a great reason to use all my new goodies. In my opinion, the standout item is the eye primer. I used the primer, then did the middle of the three suggested looks from the palette, a sort of plum smokey eye. I used the sparkly black shadow (applied with a damp angled brush) as liner, and it didn't smudge/flake/drop sparkles at all. Big thumbs up. The blush/bronzer/highlighter are all subtle and coordinate nicely.
> 
> The only thing I didn't use yet was the liquid liner. I tested it on the back of my hand, though. After letting it set for about 15 minutes, I washed it off. It came off really easily with soap and water, so I'll be interested in seeing how it holds up all day on my eyes. My current fave is the Clio Kill Black Liquid Liner- pretty much the most perfect black liquid liner I've ever used.


My box arrived yesterday and I tore into it. . haha.  I'm usually skeptical of palettes because it seems the quality is never the same as individual products.   This one is beautiful though - the shadows are so pigmented and buttery.  I also used the black shadow as a liner and it went on like a breeze.  I haven't tried the pen liner yet, but the primer is excellent.  

The lipgloss is pretty, though I can't imagine it would cost much more to send a full size out (surely most of the cost is for packaging).  It's a nice gloss though and I'm happy to have it.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2015)

Okay, I used the liner and I love it. I'm not super familiar with liquid liners so it may be that it's normal but I love the precision and super tiny point that it comes to. And it lasts. And lasts. I had a super long day, black tie event that went well into the night. It was hot, there was dancing and when I got to bed, I basically fell into it, not even removing my makeup.

This morning, while my eyeshadow and the useless UrbanDecay eyeshadow primer (it creased after six hours of wear) was totally gone, my Kitten liner was still perfect like i had just applied it, even the wings. I was impressed.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2015)

I got my box yesterday and I cannot wait to play with the pretties!! My bag has a that saying 'friends don't let  friends have bad eyebrows"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

WHAAA?  Sorry, but that saying is not me - I don't really care about brow products!  haha.  It will go on the swap list - I would love to get another bag with a different saying, but thems the breaks.  It is a nice tote bag, I wish I could remove that saying.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got my box yesterday and I cannot wait to play with the pretties!! My bag has a that saying 'friends don't let  friends have bad eyebrows"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> WHAAA?  Sorry, but that saying is not me - I don't really care about brow products!  haha.  It will go on the swap list - I would love to get another bag with a different saying, but thems the breaks.  It is a nice tote bag, I wish I could remove that saying.


Yeah I got that one too and it's also not me.  But whatever, I'm sure my girls would end up using it for teddy bear and trinket transport regardless of the saying.  Little bag thieves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Yeah I got that one too and it's also not me.  But whatever, I'm sure my girls would end up using it for teddy bear and trinket transport regardless of the saying.  Little bag thieves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's exactly what happened to mine! My daughters loved the Golden Tote bags that I used to receive for the same reasons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 18, 2015)

For some reason I am always confused about the shipping schedule of this box.  They billed us in September but shipped in October.  So was that the last box of the year (quarterly)?  Or is there one in December?  I thought I read somewhere that we got one in December but I am doubting my memory.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 19, 2015)

I think it goes Jan/Apr/Jul/Oct for shipping so Dec/Mar/Jun/Sept for billing.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 23, 2015)

Full Winter spoilers are up on MSA!  I'm kind of glad my credit card info has changed and I won't be getting this one because my name is Emily and I have too much stuff..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 24, 2015)

Even with the gift card, this one seems light. The cream shadows look beautiful though; I'll use the card to get whichever one I don't get in the box (the champagne one, I assume). Or maybe that cute leopard makeup bag they sent to bloggers for the first box...


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 24, 2015)

I can hardly believe it's time for the next box already  :blink:  !

I agree that it looks kind of light, but at $45 I still think it's a good deal. But only getting 3 makeup items...come on, Jouer people. Even a mini-highligher to go along with the sparkly theme.

Do you think this will get to us before Christmas? The description on the gift card says you can even use it on holiday gift sets.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 24, 2015)

This box started out *so* strong and seems to be on a slow decline.  I realize that each box can't have $150 value like the first one, but it seems like with every month the products and value decrease just a little bit more.  I hate it when subs offer an amazing first box and then get skimpy after snagging a lot of subscribers.      I saw the spoiler and wasn't very happy with the products (too much sparkle for my taste, plus the value isn't very high compared to past boxes).  I went to cancel and realized I was billed for this box almost two months ago.  

Does anyone know if there's a way to cancel on the website, or do we have to call it in?


----------



## blubird21 (Nov 24, 2015)

Seriously thinking about canceling. they have really messed up shipping on my last 2 boxes. so much so that I just received my fall box about 2 weeks ago. I've had to call them with every shipment because its always delayed or never shipped. I've changed my info on their website for them to only ignore it. Has anyone canceled with them and how did you do it?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 24, 2015)

Ugh. This is not the box I was hoping for. I think it's time to cancel.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2015)

I am pretty good with the quarter - I did call them to switch from warm to cool as the cool colors (which I can wear) are more of interest to me (I am on a gold/brown overload here).  

They are shipping out next week (and early) because of the holidays.  I hope they continue to spoil the boxes like this, cause then I can decide if I want the warm or cool palette.    That eyeliner and eyeshadow look fantastic!! I could have done without the lip gloss...sigh...  Too sparkly.  They have such nice lipsticks too.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 24, 2015)

I think I'll pass on this one. Since the last two times I've had to call them due to credit card number change, I'm just going to let it go and not call this time. I think the spoiler is pretty but I'm not a huge fan of their lipglosses.  A little too much glitter for me. I'm also on a total product overload right now.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 25, 2015)

They cancelled my account ten seconds after I emailed so that's an improvement! However, I think I actually was never subscribed because I've had to email every single time to figure out why my account never updates to say I've got one. haha! Oh, well! 

I'm actually glad I didn't want this one because that leaves more budget for other things... Like the PSLE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elainecad (Dec 5, 2015)

blubird21 said:


> Seriously thinking about canceling. they have really messed up shipping on my last 2 boxes. so much so that I just received my fall box about 2 weeks ago. I've had to call them with every shipment because its always delayed or never shipped. I've changed my info on their website for them to only ignore it. Has anyone canceled with them and how did you do it?


I think I am going to cancel. I am so angry with them right now. Cannot access my account. Was just charged and I am not sure if it is for the Winter box or the Fall box. I just came on the board today and realized by looking at the posts that I never received a Fall Box. So not sure what I am getting billed for. Have to look at old bank statements to see if I was even charged for Fall. I know I never got it , that is for sure. They need to get it together! Horrible cs!


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 7, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> This box started out *so* strong and seems to be on a slow decline.  I realize that each box can't have $150 value like the first one, but it seems like with every month the products and value decrease just a little bit more.  I hate it when subs offer an amazing first box and then get skimpy after snagging a lot of subscribers.      I saw the spoiler and wasn't very happy with the products (too much sparkle for my taste, plus the value isn't very high compared to past boxes).  I went to cancel and realized I was billed for this box almost two months ago.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a way to cancel on the website, or do we have to call it in?


I canceled before the Fall box and at that time I was able to just cancel my subscription online, I didn't have to call in.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 9, 2015)

I got mine today. The eye shadow is very pretty. My eyeliner though is only 3/4 full, there is a big empty space at the top, must be real thick as I tried shaking it.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2015)

they sent me the wrong shade box..sigh.  They are shipping out a new one.  @@LoveSkinCare, the eyeshadow was like that in my box too.  How does it wear?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 14, 2015)

Should I be concerned if I haven't received this box by now?  I don't appear to have received tracking...

Update: Credit card issue, totally my fault.  Got a new card with a chip and this one slipped through the cracks when I updated things.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> they sent me the wrong shade box..sigh.  They are shipping out a new one.  @@LoveSkinCare, the eyeshadow was like that in my box too.  How does it wear?


I only opened the eye shadow to look at the color but haven't tried it yet.  It may be a little to sparkly for me though.  The eyeliner I haven't tried either, I got the bronze color.  I just thought it was weird that the eye liner was only 3/4 full and so thick that it doesn't move in the tube container


----------



## blubird21 (Dec 16, 2015)

elainecad said:


> I think I am going to cancel. I am so angry with them right now. Cannot access my account. Was just charged and I am not sure if it is for the Winter box or the Fall box. I just came on the board today and realized by looking at the posts that I never received a Fall Box. So not sure what I am getting billed for. Have to look at old bank statements to see if I was even charged for Fall. I know I never got it , that is for sure. They need to get it together! Horrible cs!


Canceled with no regrets. E-mailed them I was canceling and called to make sure I was canceled. No charges on my card. I've had to call on every box to get it shipped months after boxes were sent out. Like their MU, the people are nice on the phone but they have a useless website (hard to change info and they never check changes) and their shipping is messed up. If they make improvements would consider joining them again but not until they make a lot of changes.


----------



## elainecad (Mar 2, 2016)

I dont know who works there but they are apparently do not have it together. I cancelled in January and now have  2 charges of 45.00 taken out of my bank. So 90.00. That really hurts. Not happy at all with them ! :angry:   Keep an eye out . Not sure if this is random or what!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 22, 2016)

Got an email today that there won't be a Spring box. They are taking a one time break.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 23, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got an email today that there won't be a Spring box. They are taking a one time break.


I was just wondering about this.  I didn't get the last box but was looking forward to seeing the contents of the Spring box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 28, 2016)

Ooh, I'm okay with them skipping one since I'm on a no buy.  I missed winter because my credit card wasn't updated, but I do love Jouer so I feel like I would have been really tempted to fix that if the box was good.  I'm hoping that they are taking a break to make the next box extra special, so I'll probably sign back on next time (or ask for it for my birthday!)


----------



## cpl100 (May 9, 2016)

Has anyone kept track of when the next box should be?  I know Spring was cancelled but wonder if they consider Summer to be June or July.  Interested to see what it will be.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 9, 2016)

I believe it is July for the next one (billed in June)

I think the schedule is January, April, July, October


----------



## Geek2 (May 9, 2016)

I was wondering about the next one also. Thanks for the info @@LoveSkinCare! I'm interested in the Summer one too.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 9, 2016)

I remember they gave us the January box early (in December) not sure what the reason was, may have been because of the break they wanted to take. I hope the Summer box is awesome. Maybe they have big plans for when they start back up.


----------



## meeee (May 9, 2016)

They've taken subscriptions down and are revamping the system, they said they would start back up again in May so sometime soon


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 17, 2016)

I never signed back up for this after my card expired and I missed the winter box.  Hope you guys get something nice!!


----------



## jenny1973 (May 18, 2016)

Just got this email, so I guess no summer box either?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 18, 2016)

I got that same email too. I guess it's good for me, saves me money and I just have way too much stuff to use up


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 18, 2016)

Yeah this works for me too.  FOMO free until end of 2016!


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2016)

I was looking forward to the summer box but this is good money wise. :lol: Thanks for the info @@jenny1973!!


----------



## cpl100 (May 18, 2016)

That works for me because I am seriously considering the 5th Avenue box......


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> That works for me because I am seriously considering the 5th Avenue box......


ooh I need to look into the 5th avenue box! Thanks for the tip!


----------

